# Too anxious to get a job?



## MissKarlie (May 2, 2014)

I'm supposed to get a part time job for university. The people in my house have all managed to find one, relatively quick in fact. They talk about interviews and their jobs like they're not a big deal.

I've only managed to bring myself to apply for a single job, that's it. It was on-line as well, it took me a week to finish the application. I kept putting it off. Then after it was sent off I obviously didn't get a reply back.

It's like every fibre of my being refuses to get a job. Every time I think about trying to get one I get this horrible sick feeling in my stomach. I find filling out job applications online hard, so how the hell am I supposed to get a job?

The people in my house claimed that they simply walked into a store confidently and asked for a job there, then left their details if they said they weren't hiring. It isn't that simple for me. I have no confidence at all, I have a constantly miserable face and even when I try and smile I just look miserable with raised eyebrows.

What kind of impression would that give on an employer? They'd assume I had been forced to ask for a job, that I'd be horrible at serving customers because I looked so miserable. And to be honest, I would be horrible. Every single job offer I've seen online is looking for someone who is the exact opposite of me.

They want a friendly, outgoing and happy person that will interact with customers and make them want to come back. HA. I'd be fired within a day if I got hired.

I need a job because soon I'll be running out of money for food, then I'll go into debt. My parents are fed up of giving me money so have told me to go and make my own. I feel like I'm letting them down and myself down. I don't have the motivation. Every time I will myself out of the door with my resume in hand, planning to ask for a job, I end up buying groceries.

In the interview as well. I'll be miserable throughout the whole thing and won't even want to talk. I'll never get hired anywhere. It's pointless.

And now I keep getting urges to end my life. Sorry to bring the tone down here. I keep getting this urge to just step out of everything, life has been and will be too difficult for me to put up with. I can't remember when I last felt happy. I'm on edge all the time. I wake up crying in the morning and just want to sleep all day. It's an effort to say 'hello' to the people in my house.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey man Ive applied to alot of jobs recently and nowadays most places just ask you to apply online or email a cover letter and resume. Its more rare nowadays to get a job just by walking in a place unless you know the people or have a great resume. My first job was at 19 and I found their listing in the newspaper classified section and they asked to bring in a resume and fill out instore application. I only knew this from reading the newspaper so check your local classified section either online or buy a newspaper. Other sites I use are craigslist.com which is where I found another job but I had to quit after a week the coworkers were whack. Also try indeed.com/simplyhired and snagajob

It is anxious getting a job but just think of it as a means to an end. The job doesn't define you its just a place you go to help others and in return you get some nice money hopefully. Be the strongest version of yourself and just keep filling out applications and expect to hear nothing back then when you do get an interview you are pleasantly surprised


----------



## Xander916 (May 30, 2014)

^ good post swagonite. I fumble on interviews too. I studder sometimes, questions catch me off guard and I'm just like "uhh, uhh, uhh" looking hella dumb. & it's sometimes tough to look ppl in the eye during panel interviews when they're judging you. Keep doing it and you will feel more relaxed over time. Sell yourself well, let em know what's really good about you. Go into an interview thinking they're already your friends and rapport will be much easier. Smile, shake hands and be chill. If that doesn't work, fake it til you make it.


----------

